# New Colors for Jim Root Guitars



## StewRacing (Oct 6, 2018)

Do you think we will see any new color offerings from Fender on the Jim Root signature guitars?

On a side note, I really think Fender would do well if they took the Jim Root Strat and offered this model as a standard series guitar with multiple colors, passive pickups and maybe chrome hardware.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2018)

They had an H-H hardtail Strat for a number of years, never seemed to sell that well and used ones are typically cheap when they pop up. 

I thought Root was playing his JM more these days.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2018)

Odds are he only wants whatever colours are out.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 6, 2018)

During the last rig rundown Slipknot did for Premier Guitar Jim mentioned that Fender sandblasted a Strat a Tele and a Jazzmaster (pic down below btw) for him to take on tour with a view to Fender producing a limited edition run of them but this was way back in 2015 so it may have been canned plus if you look at his instagram he seems real fond of that Antigua Burst finish everyone else seems to hate so make of that what you will.
One other thing worth noting is he has been working on a sig pickup set with EMG recently.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2018)

That looks horrifying in the best way.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 6, 2018)

OP had me until “chrome hardware”. Nope. That would just make it look like every other boring fender.


----------



## StewRacing (Oct 6, 2018)

I have the Jim Root Jazzmaster. Love it. I plan to swap the pickups for a Nickel Set of JB/Jazz. I want to keep the same color vibe as the brushed nickel set of EMG's the best I can. I am thinking of adding the Strat to my collection someday and switching the pickups and pick guard for something else. Or another Jazzmaster...


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 6, 2018)

Find the model you want at a good deal, swap out the hardware and refinish the body, that’s what I did with my Charvel.

Doesn’t get much easier than a bolt-on with an unpainted headstock when it comes to refinishing.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 6, 2018)

Triple-J said:


> During the last rig rundown Slipknot did for Premier Guitar Jim mentioned that Fender sandblasted a Strat a Tele and a Jazzmaster (pic down below btw) for him to take on tour with a view to Fender producing a limited edition run of them but this was way back in 2015 so it may have been canned plus if you look at his instagram he seems real fond of that Antigua Burst finish everyone else seems to hate so make of that what you will.
> One other thing worth noting is he has been working on a sig pickup set with EMG recently.


After two consecutive NGD's, I really should not be GASing this much right now.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 6, 2018)

StewRacing said:


> offered this model as a standard series guitar with multiple colors, passive pickups and maybe chrome hardware.



soooooo the Fender American Professional series then?





or the Squire alternative?






ooooor basically any Strat with a pool route, or a HSH route under the pickguard, including cheap stuff as Squier Affinity series.. so a quick pickguard change with your prefer choice of humbuckers


----------



## StewRacing (Oct 6, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> soooooo the Fender American Professional series then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am thinking the mahogany body and ebony board from Fender for a build out platform.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 6, 2018)

StewRacing said:


> On a side note, I really think Fender would do well if they took the Jim Root Strat and offered this model as a standard series guitar with multiple colors, passive pickups and maybe chrome hardware.



"I want a Jim Root strat with none of the Jim Root Features."


----------



## Decapitated (Oct 6, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> "I want a Jim Root strat with none of the Jim Root Features."



“I’ll take a Jim Root strat...hold the Jim Root...”


----------



## StewRacing (Oct 6, 2018)

If they did a Pete Loeffler signature it would basically be a Seymour Duncan loaded Jim Root Strat. Some of his custom shop guitars are that.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 6, 2018)

StewRacing said:


> I am thinking the mahogany body and ebony board from Fender for a build out platform.


go with Warmoth then. Just remember to add into the total amount the $ for a fret level service/settup at your tech, and assembly if you dont wanna do it. Then see if the price is right for you


----------



## spork141 (Oct 7, 2018)

or you could buy an existing one and get it refinished. Here is mine in satin lilac done by Marty Bell


----------



## feraledge (Oct 7, 2018)

StewRacing said:


> On a side note, I really think Fender would do well if they took the Jim Root Strat and offered this model as a standard series guitar with multiple colors, passive pickups and maybe chrome hardware.


This is why we have Charvel.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll take the Jim Root Tele, except I want it with 8 strings, 26,5-28 scale, fishman fluences, poplar body with flamed koa top, wenge neck with pale moon ebony board and it has to be headless and the shape cannot remind me of tele at all. It also can't be branded as fender or have anything to do with jim root nor slipknot.

Classic sso stealthy switcharoo!


----------



## AdenM (Oct 7, 2018)

StewRacing said:


> On a side note, I really think Fender would do well if they took the Jim Root Strat and offered this model as a standard series guitar with multiple colors, passive pickups and maybe chrome hardware.



I mean, I know its not _technically _Fender, but have you seen anything Charvel has done in the past ~3 - 4 years?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 7, 2018)

So it wasn't technically a refinish (just had my luthier take off all of the high gloss and hit it with a topcoat of satin nitro), but I did the whole chrome hardware thing:


----------



## Gravy Train (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm picking up a Jim Root tele tonight. I love the way these guitars look sanded down to the bare wood.


----------

